
Harrison Bergeron - ctoth
http://www.tnellen.com/cybereng/harrison.html
======
dublin
Always a great story, and more relevant than ever. (IMO, the short story is
the pinnacle of literature - writing a good one is harder than writing a
decent novel, and this is one of the best ever. Vonnegut nailed it here...

